# LinuX User : Linux Bug sur XP !!!!



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Voilà j'ai un pote sur Xp qui a un problème sur linux et lon ne trouve pas... donc SVP de l'aide !!! Bon sinon j'ai essayé de le convaincre d'acheter un Mac, mais il est têtu !! mdr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour voir le problème c :  http://www.ze-linux.org/forum_6_25951.html

Merci


----------



## kabutop (3 Février 2004)

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour cette question mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le fichier initrd n'est pas trouvé. Il est, il me semble, sur Mandrake dans /boot.
Donc soit ton initrd est inexistant ou flingué, soit le root filesystem passé au noyau n'est pas le bon.

Donc ... 

* si tu connais ta partition de boot, essaye de booter avec le CD (je sais pas si y'a un mode rescue sur les CD de la mandrake)... avec au prompt un truc du genre : linux root=/dev/hda1 (si linux est le nom du noyau et hda1 la partition qui contient l'initrd).
* Essaye de booter en rescue et de regénérer l'initrd... je l'ai déjà vu être flingué par des MAJ. Un man initrd va te donner les explications.
* Regarde aussi si le nom du initrd dans le fichier de conf de grub (que tu peux accéder au boot) est bien celui dispo dans /boot.
* &lt;troll&gt; dit à ton pote d'installer une vrai distrib comme par ex. la Debian ou la Gentoo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;/troll&gt;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Ok merci ! Je lui ai transmis le message !


----------

